# Emmersed Dome Substrate



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

What would you use for substrate in one of those 7inch hydroponic dome setups? I have heard Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil mentioned. Where can you purchase that? Does anyone have any experience with anything else? 

TIA


----------



## Ptahkeem (Feb 16, 2004)

For Aquatic Plant soil go to home depot. I picked up 2 bags for $11.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I used 50% sand 50% peat. There was much discussion regarding which substrate is best, but I don't think there is one answer.


----------

